# BMX Cranks



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

How do bmx cranks fit onto a mtb?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

with a Euro-BMX bottom bracket.

Click here


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

why would u want BMX cranks ? Whats the advantage?


----------



## JC bs (Oct 5, 2007)

i have some primo hollowbites they fit perfect


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

BMX cranks are as light or lighter while being as strong as DH/FR MTB cranks. 

The downside is the inability to run multiple chain rings. 

Often however, lower priced BMX cranks weigh the same the multiple ring MTB version. 

So basically, in order to take advantage of BMX cranks, you've got spend close $175. IMO


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> BMX cranks are as light or lighter while being as strong as DH/FR MTB cranks.
> 
> The downside is the inability to run multiple chain rings.
> 
> ...


Yet again, another prime example of someone who doesn't know what they're talking about.

http://www.danscomp.com/459019.php?cat=PARTS

really, is all personal preference. If you're running an SS specific rig, BMX cranks are the way to go. You can run a chainwheel which can be customized and you can get in any tooth you want without having to worry about exposed crank boltarms, etc. Weight can also be a factor, but I wouldnt say BMX cranks are most deffo lighter. Take new XTR's. A fully equiped set of XTR's will still be decently lighter than a set of wombolts with a light chainwheel. in the end, Its all preference.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would never ride DJ on XTR's. So bringing those up is kind of useless.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Not really, he is claiming that BMX cranks are lighter than MTN cranks. Not at all the case... Sure, they'll be lighter than some, but not all. Even if I buy wombolts, I would put money down that a set of xt's would be around the same weight, if not a bit lighter than a set of fully equiped wombolts.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I say a bmx crank with ti spindle and those nice and light aluminum chainwheels must come pretty close as far as weight goes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I would never ride DJ on XTR's. So bringing those up is kind of useless.


I would - and have. There are even DHers on the XTRs. They're light and strong. The only concern is the lack of a pedal insert. If you strip a thread, just helicoil it.

Hones are as light as (even lighter than) many of the BMX cranks out there. They are also plenty strong for most riders out there. The benefit to BMX cranks is the ability to run smaller rings and more chainline adjustment.

Keep in mind that the posted weight for most MTB cranks includes the weight of the integrated spindle, bottom bracket, and chainrings. That's not true for BMX cranks.

BMX cranks CAN run multiple rings with the use of a spider.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Demolition Medial LT - 26.3oz w/ Ti spindle w/o BB - $180
BB - roughly 4 oz - $30
Demolition F1 chainwheel - 2oz - $40

32.3oz - $250 - 915.7g

2007 Deore XT triple crankset (BB and chainrings included) - 840g (by digi scale) - 210 bucks
Hone 2-ring (BB and chainrings included) - 928g - 160 bucks

Confirmed by digi scale:
Weight of XT big ring 81g
Weight of XT granny 19g
Weight of inner chainring bolts - 15g

Single ring XT weight - 725g

Replace the middle ring with an e13 ring - drop 6 more grams

Weight of poly bash - 90g


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

What about Profile Lights or Vendetta's? 

Almost everyone claims they are lighter than FR MTN cranks. 

They are also as expensive as top of the line MTN cranks. 

They are also as strong as MTN cranks. 

You didn't disprove my statement that cheap BMX were heavier than MTN cranks, you also didn't disprove that BMX cranks are or are not advantageous over MTN cranks.

So what exactly "don't I know what I'm talking about".

Yes, I'm aware of the Profile Spider, do you know anyone that runs them? Its also another $30 on top of cranks/bb/spindle/chainrings that you'll pay for BMX.



Really Will, with the tons of posts on this forum asking the same questions over and over again, I'm trying to help you out by answering in simple terms that these people can easily understand.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> What about Profile Lights or Vendetta's?
> 
> Almost everyone claims they are lighter than FR MTN cranks.
> 
> ...


I did not say that you don't know what you're talking about... please read more closely... I applaud the effort... but try providing more accurate/specific information next time. When quoting... you should not change the wording...

I was trying to neither prove nor disprove you, simply providing information.

Vendetta Cranks weigh 820g including Ti spindle and BB - no chainwheel. 930g with cromo spindle.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

BMX cranks are needed if you want to run chainrings/chainwheels smaller than 32t. The smallest you can go is a 32t with a 104bp on MTB cranks. Nobody puts a smaller granny gear on MTB cranks - it looks stupid and is hard to get the chainline correct.

I used to think BMX cranks were heavier but upon comparison, many BMX cranks are as light or lighter than a lot of MTB cranks. And they are super strong. Add a Ti spindle and it gets lighter..


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Demo-9 said:


> BMX cranks are needed if you want to run chainrings/chainwheels smaller than 32t. The smallest you can go is a 32t with a 104bp on MTB cranks. Nobody puts a smaller granny gear on MTB cranks - it looks stupid and is hard to get the chainline correct.
> 
> I used to think BMX cranks were heavier but upon comparison, many BMX cranks are as light or lighter than a lot of MTB cranks. And they are super strong. Add a Ti spindle and it gets lighter..


Some people have... but I agree. It is hard to get the chainline right when you put it on the granny... It doesn't look stupid if you cover it with a trials bash. Evidently, it's not all too uncommon on trials rides.

Also... I think you can run a 30t on the 104... but they're hard to find and they get pretty close to rubbing.

Note the above comparison on weights. The Vendettas are the lightest on the market. Weight with Ti spindle is still in the range of the XT. Are they stronger? Yeah, probably. Will the average person notice or take advantage? Maybe not. But... Deity is a great company... that is something that benefits the consumer.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Will, can you dig me up a picture of someone using a Profile spider? I'm curious how they look...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Will, can you dig me up a picture of someone using a Profile spider? I'm curious how they look...


I could... but then again... so could you.

Here's an article about the e13 SuperSpider. Same concept. I like the aesthetics better.

http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/e-13-superspider/


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks pal! 

I'm still torn between buying a Gap Crankset or spending twice as much for a set of Vendetta's.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There are more... I just got bored.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

You're too kind.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Not really, he is claiming that BMX cranks are lighter than MTN cranks. Not at all the case... Sure, they'll be lighter than some, but not all. Even if I buy wombolts, I would put money down that a set of xt's would be around the same weight, if not a bit lighter than a set of fully equiped wombolts.


I just think it's a bit amusing how you can jump all over him without apparantly reading his entire post.

he said: 


PaintPeelinPbody said:


> BMX cranks are as light or lighter while being as strong as *DH/FR MTB cranks*.


Key being "DH/FR"

...you jump up and use XC cranks for your comparison to prove a point. 
Yes, Will is correct, some dh weight weenies have been using XTR's for years... but talk to Shimano and this is relatively bad news, and IMO, on the verge of disposable.
I would never run them street, nor XT's! And I have some old XT 760's that I love for everything else.  
Also... Wombolts are nowhere near being some of the lightest bmx cranks out there. 

All this talk of the Vendetta's has me curious how much extra grammage (whoa, not a word! haha, I like that, like "coinage") you could lose by dropping the self-extracting bolts in favor of some Knight Ti's or even some Demolition Medial hollow Chromo bolts. Might be a nice little upgrade. 
Still wondering how they are so much lighter than Medials, with the 6" spindle too... :skep:

I was also running a 104bcd spider on my Medials for quite awhile too, before getting the 9spd Tree Lite. It worked fine, just more bolts and whatnot than I wanted to deal with. Good idea if you ever want multiple rings with 3pc chromo cranks though.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> I would never run them street, nor XT's!


Psssh. Granted that I don't ride as hard as some of the folks here... I've been beating up on the XT cranks. They work fine. And what's really even considered DH/FR anymore? Or what about AM?

I see the weak point on the XTs being the pedal threads... but a helicoil would solve that should the problem arise. After that... maybe the spider if you run it into a lot of stuff. But I don't see the spindle or the arms failing.

And Shimano has got to cover their butts. So... of course they're going to recommend against it. It's like how Formula will void your warranty if you run their brakes with any non-Formula rotors or adapters.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

I run wombolts on my addict because I have seen someone bend a set of xt cranks. I personally think that using something that was designed for XC is a bad idea, If shimano wanted you to dirt jump on it they wouldn't have made saint cranks at all. the hone cranks are nothing but repainted LX cranks, which are inadequate for dj and street.

*Deore LX M580* 175mm 22-32-44t C-set w/BB 175.0	22-32-44	Mountain	English	Hollowtech II	73; 68 Silver/Black	*928.0g*

*Hone* FCM600-3 175mm 22-32-44t C-set w/BB	175.0	22-32-44	Mountain	English	Hollowtech II;	68; 73	*928.0g*

So take that as you will but I would think that instead of comparing prices you should consider what you are going to do with it. do you want your bike to be light and pretty or capable of taking anything?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

quickfeet18 said:


> I run wombolts on my addict because I have seen someone bend a set of xt cranks. I personally think that using something that was designed for XC is a bad idea, If shimano wanted you to dirt jump on it they wouldn't have made saint cranks at all. the hone cranks are nothing but repainted LX cranks, which are inadequate for dj and street.
> 
> *Deore LX M580* 175mm 22-32-44t C-set w/BB 175.0	22-32-44	Mountain	English	Hollowtech II	73; 68 Silver/Black	*928.0g*
> 
> ...


The difference between the 2-ring Hone and the LX is a pedal insert. I'm well aware that the triple Hone and triple LX are the same. It's considered an "All Mountain" part.

I have not seen a bent XT crank. I will keep running my XT crank. It's light, and it's holding up. And I'm not going to change my parts around because I "saw" or "heard" on the net. I've seen pictures of broken Pikes. I've seen a broken Fox 40. I'm not going to and sell off my Pike and 40. I've seen broken Wombolts.

I think the fact that the XT has not broken proves that is it not "inadequate" for my style of riding. If you want to get technical, Saints are not DJ cranks either. Besides... I got my Saints cheap and my XTs for free. Cost is rarely an issue for me. I run what I want. If it breaks, too bad. Lesson learned. But it hasn't.

The price was simply to show a comparison of products in similar price ranges.

I've seen a broken Argyle... so why don't you go replace that now.

Just because there are instances of failure does not mean that they'll all fail. Some people ride harder. Some people aren't smooth. Maybe the part was defective. Maybe the part wasn't installed properly. There are many factors that can contribute to a part failing.

As for you... I doubt that you'll bust up a set of Hones.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

No I literally saw a bent xt crank. saw it happen, watched the aftermath I am not some internet kid who sees broken things and assumes that it is bad. It was a straight jump, something that any bmx crank would have handled and it bent downward. To the XTs credit the spindle didn't bend, just the *non* drive side crank arm. I also haven't seen a broken wombolt since the first batch went out which had some first production run problems. As for the hone I wasn't talking about the double ring, my point was that shimano paints something black, renames it and it becomes "all mountain". Come on.

EDITED


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

quickfeet18 said:


> No I literally saw a bent xt crank. saw it happen, watched the aftermath I am not some internet kid who sees broken things and assumes that it is bad. It was a straight jump, something that any bmx crank would have handled and it bent downward. To the XTs credit the spindle didn't bend, just the drive side crank arm. I also haven't seen a broken wombolt since the first batch went out which had some first production run problems. As for the hone I wasn't talking about the double ring, my point was that shimano paints something black, renames it and it becomes "all mountain". Come on.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah I roll my eyes at hone too, thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

EDITED:

I have never seen a crank bend down... And I don't see how the XT in particular could. I've seen spindles twist and break. Cranks are designed to see forces in that direction... pedaling... Have you seen some of the clydes? They put down ridiculously massive amounts of torque.

And how are you so certain that your BMX cranks would've held up? What's to say that the cranks hadn't been somehow compromised before? What's to say that the landing wasn't just slightly off? On top of that, I maintain my original statement... they work for me. They would probably work for a fair number of consumers.

The Hone also saw the axle-mounted derailleur. The Hone line isn't the exact same as the LX, but there are definitely some similarities. I think Shimano realized there was too much overlap, I believe they are scrapping it for the SLX group. I believe that the LX or Hone would both hold up just fine to "all mountain" because (even as you said) they are the same.

Avid had a weird thing going on with their Juicies for a while. The Juicy carbons wouldn't be rated for DH usage while the J5 and J7 were. Internally, and functionally, they're all the same. It's marketing.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would be more ready to label the slx as all mountain than hone because at least they are trying to innovate new parts, I am pretty sure that hone and lx will be gone for next year. I know the history of the crank because the guy is my friend, I know it wasn't a bad landing because I watched it happen.

If you want to question what I saw go ahead but I am telling you the spindle didn't twist or bend it was the arm itself that twisted down


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

quickfeet18 said:


> I would be more ready to label the slx as all mountain than hone because at least they are trying to innovate new parts, I am pretty sure that hone and lx will be gone for next year. I know the history of the crank because the guy is my friend, I know it wasn't a bad landing because I watched it happen.
> 
> If you want to question what I saw go ahead but I am telling you the spindle didn't twist or bend it was the arm itself that twisted down


Pics. The only way for those cranks to bend in that direction is to compress or wrinkle one wall of the crank and stretch the other. And some real funky stuff with the material in between... If it bent... it should've cracked too.

I know a dude that destroyed two sets of Gussets. Does it mean that they're terrible cranks? No. I personally have cracked a set of profiles. Are they bad cranks? I wouldn't say so. I ground on them and they cracked at the weld.

Yeah... I'm sure that you're with your friend everywhere he goes and you inspect every single one of his parts prior to every ride and log it.

Get over it. Sh!t happens.

And I don't care what your friend did. I'm saying that there is potential for ALL parts to fail. That does not make it a bad product. Just because one person broke an XT crank is not going to make me go replacing my crank. I've already been beating on it and *gasp* it HASN'T failed.

According to todd_freeride he's seen a whole slew of Addict frames fail. Must suck. Better get a new bike.

I bent some cheap arse cranks on a 2hip. I know for sure my XTs wouldn't have failed where those BMX cranks did... Sheesh.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

dude I am not trashing on shimano as a whole I am saying XT cranks are not made for street and dj. Get over yourself and your idea that everything you do is right. I will call him tomorrow and ask if he still has them and see if I can get pics. I know you must be the expert on metals and cranks in general because of your 13000 posts but I am sure things can bend without cracking, even aluminum. You can believe me or not, I could care less, the point is that bmx cranks are great for urban and dj and XTs are not. call up Shimano and ask them if the think you should use the cranks for street.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's not just the metal. It's the way it's constructed.

I'm not saying everything I do is right. You came here obviously trying to prove me blatantly wrong. If I'm so wrong, I think I would've eaten concrete by now. I don't need to "get over" myself. I know what I'm talking about, and I know what works for me (as well as others). That is what I have been saying...

And you still have yet to justify that point. Your only justification is "Shimano says" or "my friend broke." So one incident? Just because a product was not originally intended for that purpose, doesn't mean that it can't be used. Vodka is made for consumption, but hey, it can be used for other things: disinfectant, kills bacteria, kills plants, a cleaner, a astringent, an odor eliminator etc.

And Shimano will have to say no for liability purposes. I already gave other examples previously. Formula will void your warranty if you don't use Formula rotors and adapters. Is that dangerous or a a bad idea? No. They just have to cover their ass.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

There is a reason why they would say not to use the cranks or they would not have 5 different crank versions designed for different riding. Shimano will tell you not to use them because they know the stresses street and dj put on an XT crank is not what a lightweight XC crank was designed to handle. The reason Formula will void their warranty if you use different rotors and adapters isn't to cover their ass it is because they designed the part to work with a certain type of rotor to work with their brake pads. 

You saying that shimano will tell you no is proving my point. They know what their cranks can take and what they can't. If you want to use them for street go ahead, it is your bike, shimano and everyone else knows that street and dj isn't what they were built to do.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

quickfeet18 said:


> There is a reason why they would say not to use the cranks or they would not have 5 different crank versions designed for different riding. Shimano will tell you not to use them because they know the stresses street and dj put on an XT crank is not what a lightweight XC crank was designed to handle. The reason Formula will void their warranty if you use different rotors and adapters isn't to cover their ass it is because they designed the part to work with a certain type of rotor to work with their brake pads.
> 
> You saying that shimano will tell you no is proving my point. They know what their cranks can take and what they can't. If you want to use them for street go ahead, it is your bike, shimano and everyone else knows that street and dj isn't what they were built to do.


Mitsubishi tells you not to race your Evo. Marzocchi has disclaimers on their forks, even their DH/FR ones. According to the warning sticker on the fork leg, the Z1 is for "cross country, all mountain, freeride and dirt jumper" but not for "freeride or downhill." Many bike company manuals say that your warranty will be voided if you race your bike. According to Rockshox, the Argyle is a freeride fork... but it's not, it's a dirtjump fork. They must have a specific type of dirtjumping for each of the 3 models of Argyles...

It's liability. Get it?

The Formula rotors are the same overall diameter as other rotors... The profile of the adapter is the same as that of other companies. It is LIABILITY.

They can tell you whatever they want. Doesn't matter it won't work or can't be used.


----------



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok there is some very good information here but i still dont know how too fit a bmx crank 
Do you get mtb specific bmx cranks that come with a eauro bb or do you buy it seperate? More info please


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Will.... we get it. You like the XT 760 cranks... It's ok.

You seem to be blowin' up all over the place, your replies are a bit scattered. Gotta give quickfeet18 some credit, he seems to be coming from a logical point of view as well without going overboard in the defense....



Matago, you have to get a bmx "Euro" threaded bottom bracket that corresponds with the bmx cranks you have. Typically two choices: 19mm or 22mm standard. That is the diameter of your spindle, the "axle" type part that goes in the frame. Then just order the bb. Look at Albesdotcom or one of the like and check their bottom bracket section for "Euro". This has nothing to do with "mtb" type cartridge bottom brackets or the like, not cross compatible.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Matago said:


> Ok there is some very good information here but i still dont know how too fit a bmx crank
> Do you get mtb specific bmx cranks that come with a eauro bb or do you buy it seperate? More info please


Nope. Just get regular BMX cranks. You need a Euro BB to fit your frame (many cranks do not come with a BB), and a spindle that is long enough to fit your frame.

The Deity cranks are designed specifically with MTBs in mind - the main difference is the longer spindle to more easily fit and adjust the cranks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Will.... we get it. You like the XT 760 cranks... It's ok.
> 
> You seem to be blowin' up all over the place, your replies are a bit scattered. Gotta give quickfeet18 some credit, he seems to be coming from a logical point of view as well without going overboard in the defense....


It's not that I do or don't like them. He seems so deadset on the mentality that you absolutely cannot run these cranks because they'll explode in your groin and take away your manhood. They work, I have been running them.

I understand that Shimano did not intend for the cranks to see such use... but that does not mean that they are not up to it. I'm sure that cranks see more input force from big dudes pedaling their butts off than some DJers. When you're hitting a well built jump and transition, there isn't a huge amount of force. That's what transitions are for. He's been unable to provide any evidence other than that they intended it as an XC/AM part (it is listed as an AM part on their site), and will tell you such.

Surely they will say that you can't do it. It is not marketed as such. It is indeed a liability thing. Just like Formula and their rotors. There is no harm in running Formula brakes with Hayes rotors. The Shimano Saint brakes are the same as the XTs... Shimano will probably also tell you that the XT brakes can't be used for DH. What were the DHers using to shift before Saint came along? XT and XTR. The Mitsubishi Evo is built as a streetable "race car". But if you race it, track it, auto-x it, say bye bye to your warranty. Why is this? Because of a liability issue.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sure I will give you that , if you are riding and jumping glass transitions and a light rider you could get away using an XT crank. However the majority of street and dj riders on this board are not light enough or coordinated enough to run an XT crank with success. the reason why a bmx cranl is better for street and dj is because tat is what it was designed to do. It was not designed to race up mountains well or be used as a lightweight road bike crank. I twas purpose built to handle the rigors that bmx and street causes a bike to take. 

the XT on the other hand was not designed for some 15 year old kid who doesn't take tare of his bike to learn 180s on and no matter how much you talk about liability this and warranty that you won't convince me otherwise. The XT crankset was designed well before "All MountaIn" was in vouge and they know it. It is a XC crankset and that is was it was built to do. Do people use them for DH/DJ and street yes, should they? NO.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

i have a statement for you, F*CK YOUR IDEALS when it comes to who can run what, who the **** made you the crank nazi saying who can run what, who the hell says the majority of riders here are hacks, bmx parts are made for bmx bikes, mtb's have a little more squish and flex due to tubing dimensions and bigger(higher volume) tires and a suspension fork, who the hell says you shouldn't run it if you are ****ing smooth. GIVE UP YOU FVCKING TROLL!!!!!!!! btw, WHO THE **** SAYS THESE CRANKS ARE NOT OVERBUILT FOR THEIR PURPOSE TO COVER LIABILITY IF SOME CLYDE RIDES THEM for said purpose. I'm hungover and you are pissin me off. People like you (off of msg boards) drive me to being shitfaced. who the hell says you cant run carbon on a dh bike man, who says TI BMX cranks are any better alternative in the lightweight market, ya, bet ya didn't know about those man , yeah, they sucked balls, and an aluminum mtb crank would be better, i know a few bmx kids that are running mtb cranks, does that mean you will try to pwn them too. ****IN N00B


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

I know I know, I am a NOOB because I don't sit on message boards 24/7. But keep up with that well thought out and well written argument.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

quickfeet18 said:


> I know I know, I am a NOOB because I don't sit on message boards 24/7. But keep up with that well thought out and well written argument.


like i mentioned, im still half assed drunk, so take that into effect. it's not about being on message boards 24/7, it's about stating your opinion and leaving it at that, not forcing it on a guy who knows a whole hell of a lot more about bikes than you. If the weather were good enough to ride i wouldn't be on here as much. quickfeet: if the weather is good there you are an *******


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

quickfeet18 said:


> Sure I will give you that , if you are riding and jumping glass transitions and a light rider you could get away using an XT crank. However the majority of street and dj riders on this board are not light enough or coordinated enough to run an XT crank with success. the reason why a bmx cranl is better for street and dj is because tat is what it was designed to do. It was not designed to race up mountains well or be used as a lightweight road bike crank. I twas purpose built to handle the rigors that bmx and street causes a bike to take.
> 
> the XT on the other hand was not designed for some 15 year old kid who doesn't take tare of his bike to learn 180s on and no matter how much you talk about liability this and warranty that you won't convince me otherwise. The XT crankset was designed well before "All MountaIn" was in vouge and they know it. It is a XC crankset and that is was it was built to do. Do people use them for DH/DJ and street yes, should they? NO.


The XT crankset was not designed before the All Mountain craze. It was designed with those riders in mind. Shimano even specifically says that, since you're so concerned about what the manufacturer thinks... And evidently many bike manufacturers think it's fine for their All Mountain, slalom, and light freeride rigs.

Yeah... too bad I've been learning flatland 360s with those cranks... And I know for a fact that there are people giving it a whole lot more than me on them. And racers must think it's okay too... seeing as how a failed component leads to a bad run... and it's just not worth it to save 10 ounces. Shimano even prototyped some 83mm XTRs for Vouillez. Sure he's paid to race for them... but the same logic applies... if a component is likely to fail during a run, it's not worth the weight savings.

Clydes mash super hard... MTBs have more "give" than BMX bikes.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry dude it is snowy and cold else or else I wouldn't be listening to people like you who think being hungover on a Monday is great. Don't assume that I don't know anything because I don't respond to every "Which tire should I get?" post that get put on here. Will and I are having a debate.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Honestly I think Will is right.

I refuse to run a crank with spiders though - only because of bad experiences with them. I don't think they are any more succeptable to breaking, but if spider bolts come loose it's for sure a bad thing  

For street riding purposes I would stick with a BMX oriented setup because they are proven in that medium and it makes the most logical sense to do so. MTB cranks could be used on a street MTB - but why? I think they are plenty capable - but why.


----------



## Dr boo boo (May 28, 2007)

I am just starting out building my first urban bike and I sure don't know as much about it as everyone else on this forum does. I have a suburban frame that I am building up,and at first I was going to put on only the "best" parts. I then decided to make do with the parts that I have on hand and buy only what I need. I have a fox 130 vanilla that I am reducing the travel on and I was thinking about using some old cranks that I have that take a square taper bb but that idea went out the window once I asked what everyone thought about square taper. I decided to use a bmx crank either deity or profile, but I saw that Wheelworld was having a sale on Race Face Evolve DH crankset with bb for $109 and I ordered a set. I'm sure everyone will have an opinion on if they are suited for an urban bike but in the end if the user is happy with the product what difference does it make?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

because everyone knows its fake happiness.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Strauss said:


> because everyone knows its fake happiness.


 I know kids from around the area that paid MORE for a set of MTN cranks strictly because they like the look/feel of them. Dr. booboo brings up the best point of all... in the end, its all preference. Riders choice, no one can tell you what to do or what to ride...


----------

